# New Board In My Grizzly G0720



## oldboy1950 (Mar 10, 2015)

just installed a new pc board in my new to me Grizzly.
the previous owner  bought this new back in 2012, ran it for just a few small projects then the board failed when he dialed down the rpm dial.
he tried to troubleshoot but gave up and put it up for sale.
with the new board in place everything seems to work as it should except that the spindle speed readout varies up and down from its setting by as much as 40 rpm total in quick pulses of 10 rpm.
is this normal for this machine ?
could the dial be defective ?
any help on this would be greatly appreciated .
Dan


----------



## Harv (Mar 11, 2015)

After being shipped two Grizzly mills with bad circuit boards I now worry about having a circuit board failure every time I turn on my electronic variable speed Grizzly lathe. My lathe does however hold it's rpm setting without bouncing up or down in speed but I have no idea if the speed reading is correct or not as I have never checked it against the lathe's readout.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 14, 2015)

oldboy1950 said:


> just installed a new pc board in my new to me Grizzly.
> the previous owner  bought this new back in 2012, ran it for just a few small projects then the board failed when he dialed down the rpm dial.
> he tried to troubleshoot but gave up and put it up for sale.
> with the new board in place everything seems to work as it should except that the spindle speed readout varies up and down from its setting by as much as 40 rpm total in quick pulses of 10 rpm.
> ...


all is well (so far), i ran the machine and fabricated a couple of small clamp blocks to hold a vise to my atlas mill.
i took what i thought were heavy cuts at times ( 5/16" deep with 1/2" cutter ) with no problems.
i used a spray bottle filled with wd40 to lubricate the cutter .
   enjoyed the process of using a milling machine for the first time.
any comments on this are welcome as i have a lot to learn.
Dan


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like you are doing it right.  You produced the parts you needed, and didn't break anything.    Good Job!


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks for the kind words Jim .
Dan


----------

